# What are your thoughts on Royal Canine?



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I picked up a bag the other day in Petco because I was having a hard time getting Sophia to eat anything and she had that hypoglycemic seizure a few weeks back and her vet said that she HAS to eat! Anyway I put about a cup in each pups bowl and in a matter of about 15 minutes both bowls were empty! Bailey has never been one to eat kibble. She would only eat it if I mixed chicken broth in it but even she cleaned her bowl. So I am thinking that maybe I should change their kibble now since they both love it so much. I don't know much about good dog foods and what to look for and they have been on Natural Balance forever but just don't eat it. What do you think? Should I switch the food?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Royal Canin used to be a wonderful pet food until Waltham bought it out and started marketing it herein the US to chain stores. They added cheap fillers like corn.

With that said, I have a Siamese who loves RC! She will eat a little Blue Buffalo and canned food, but RC is her very favorite so I can't take it away. She is 15 years plus and very healthy so I am not that concerned.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you think it would be a problem to mix Natural Balance with Royal Canine? I did that yesterday and today and they ate it all! I used mostly NB with a little bit of RC. They have been eating RC for a week now and no tummy issues. Would there be any repercussions to mixing the two? I think that they just like the flavor of RC better than NB but when they are mixed they eat both!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jennifer, I think that Royal Canin is probably an adequate food, not an excellent one. The problem with hypoglycemia is, you feed something that is relatively high on the glycemic index, your are increasing the risk of serious glycemic response. So, this is not a good food for your little Sophie. She likes it because it is full of tasty carbohydrates like corn and other fillers. Just like us, those carbs taste good and are very hard to resist (don't I know!!). But for Sophie, I would recommend a low glycemic index food like Orijin or Acana if you like a dry food. Or you might investigate a grain free pre mix like Dr. Harveys and just add your protien. You need to keep her off the grains to control that hypoglycemia!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Jennifer, I think that Royal Canin is probably an adequate food, not an excellent one. The problem with hypoglycemia is, you feed something that is relatively high on the glycemic index, your are increasing the risk of serious glycemic response. So, this is not a good food for your little Sophie. She likes it because it is full of tasty carbohydrates like corn and other fillers. Just like us, those carbs taste good and are very hard to resist (don't I know!!). But for Sophie, I would recommend a low glycemic index food like Orijin or Acana if you like a dry food. Or you might investigate a grain free pre mix like Dr. Harveys and just add your protien. You need to keep her off the grains to control that hypoglycemia!


:thumbsup: I totally agree.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is a pickey eater, but when I put out Acana Wild Prairie he gobbled it up! He loves it! I like the grain free b/c it has three different flavors that I can switch between so he won't get board. I add a teaspoon of organic pumpkin occasionally for a treat. Also have started sharing my veggies and fruit with him!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just recently changed the girls food to Honest Kitchen and they are on Force. No grains at all and they are doing beautifully and I put them on it full force, no mixing the old with the new. Did not bother them. Go on their website and look at the different foods and the ingredients. It is more expensive than the Wellness they were on but it is well worth it. It is a dehydrated food like Dr. Harvey's is and you mix with boiling water and let sit for 15 mins. I make up enough that they can eat on it for about 4 days. One word though, it has garlic in it and when you open the container that you keep in the refrigerator, you can really smell it but I happen to like garlic......Good luck in getting a new food. I tried I don't know how many until I came to the honest kitchen. I just think it is good for them......add your protein meat, chicken, beef or fish and you are good to go.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Jennifer, I think that Royal Canin is probably an adequate food, not an excellent one. The problem with hypoglycemia is, you feed something that is relatively high on the glycemic index, your are increasing the risk of serious glycemic response. So, this is not a good food for your little Sophie. She likes it because it is full of tasty carbohydrates like corn and other fillers. Just like us, those carbs taste good and are very hard to resist (don't I know!!). But for Sophie, I would recommend a low glycemic index food like Orijin or Acana if you like a dry food. Or you might investigate a grain free pre mix like Dr. Harveys and just add your protien. You need to keep her off the grains to control that hypoglycemia!


I have been feeding Sophie boiled chicken mixed with a vitamin that her vet prescribed to her after her seizure. She gets that every morning and night along with veggies like green beans or carrots. I have always left kibble out during the day for both pups to eat if they feel hungry. Where can I find the Acana or Orijin at? Do they sell it at Petsmart or Petco? We don't have any specialty pet stores in my area so I may have to resort to finding it online.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I just recently changed the girls food to Honest Kitchen and they are on Force. No grains at all and they are doing beautifully and I put them on it full force, no mixing the old with the new. Did not bother them. Go on their website and look at the different foods and the ingredients. It is more expensive than the Wellness they were on but it is well worth it. It is a dehydrated food like Dr. Harvey's is and you mix with boiling water and let sit for 15 mins. I make up enough that they can eat on it for about 4 days. One word though, it has garlic in it and when you open the container that you keep in the refrigerator, you can really smell it but I happen to like garlic......Good luck in getting a new food. I tried I don't know how many until I came to the honest kitchen. I just think it is good for them......add your protein meat, chicken, beef or fish and you are good to go.


 Is this food like pasty? I tried some type of food last year that I got as a sample and had to mix with water and Bailey wouldn't touch it! She does love meats though so mixed with the food she may eat it. Where do you get it at?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I have been feeding Sophie boiled chicken mixed with a vitamin that her vet prescribed to her after her seizure. She gets that every morning and night along with veggies like green beans or carrots. I have always left kibble out during the day for both pups to eat if they feel hungry. Where can I find the Acana or Orijin at? Do they sell it at Petsmart or Petco? We don't have any specialty pet stores in my area so I may have to resort to finding it online.
> 
> Is this food like pasty? I tried some type of food last year that I got as a sample and had to mix with water and Bailey wouldn't touch it! She does love meats though so mixed with the food she may eat it. Where do you get it at?



Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Locator

Acana Provincial Pacifica Grain Free Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com

Dehydrated Dog Food | Human Grade Dog Food | All Natural Pet Food


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Not too many dogs like the pre-mixes. (dehydrated mixed with water)
I'm glad mine loves it cause it's very good for them and has lots of moisture.

I'm also a fan of Acana. I just started a new bag of the Pacifica. It is made in Canada.
If you do decide on it , please make sure your malt drinks ALOT of water cause it has 33% protein.

Royal Canin is not so good. The ingredient list has a lot of cheap fillers.
I'm thinking your malts ate the Royal Canine food because it was new to them. You said you had them on Natural Balance and they were hardly eating that food. They may just need more variety in their diet.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I have been feeding Sophie boiled chicken mixed with a vitamin that her vet prescribed to her after her seizure. She gets that every morning and night along with veggies like green beans or carrots. I have always left kibble out during the day for both pups to eat if they feel hungry. Where can I find the Acana or Orijin at? Do they sell it at Petsmart or Petco? We don't have any specialty pet stores in my area so I may have to resort to finding it online.
> 
> Is this food like pasty? I tried some type of food last year that I got as a sample and had to mix with water and Bailey wouldn't touch it! She does love meats though so mixed with the food she may eat it. Where do you get it at?


You can basically make it any consistency you want. You can order samples of whichever one you want at 1.00 per sample from TheHonestKitchen.com. That is what I did and then ordered......every animal is diffent, so you can go from there. Just remember, it is good for them and that is what is important. Oh, and I order from their website.....you can buy it there.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

*Ingredients:*

Free-range chicken, organic flaxseed, potatoes, celery, sweet potatoes, apples, alfalfa, organic kelp, honey, zucchini, green beans, cabbage, bananas, papayas, basil, garlic, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.

Here is what is in the food I feed CeeCee and Rain.............

PS....I went back and looked at the ingredient in all the ones they offer and Preference and another one (forgot the name) I think it starts with a V, anyway has NO rosemary in it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jennifer, do you have a Petco Unleashed in your area? They are Petco's specialty store. They carry higher end products and the staff is much more knowledeable. They are popping up all over.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Locator
> 
> Acana Provincial Pacifica Grain Free Dry Dog Food | PetFoodDirect.com
> 
> Dehydrated Dog Food | Human Grade Dog Food | All Natural Pet Food


Thank You 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> You can basically make it any consistency you want. You can order samples of whichever one you want at 1.00 per sample from TheHonestKitchen.com. That is what I did and then ordered......every animal is diffent, so you can go from there. Just remember, it is good for them and that is what is important. Oh, and I order from their website.....you can buy it there.


I'm going to go and order the samples. I love that they offer that so I can see if they will eat it or not.



pammy4501 said:


> Jennifer, do you have a Petco Unleashed in your area? They are Petco's specialty store. They carry higher end products and the staff is much more knowledeable. They are popping up all over.


No we don't  All we have is a regular Petsmart and Petco here. I will order online if I need to though.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> *Ingredients:*
> 
> Free-range chicken, organic flaxseed, potatoes, celery, sweet potatoes, apples, alfalfa, organic kelp, honey, zucchini, green beans, cabbage, bananas, papayas, basil, garlic, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.
> 
> ...


Force, Thrive, Preference, Verve, Embark and Keen - I use Preference and add my own meat.

Just a note - all of The honest Kitchens foods are dehydrated raw meats except for Preference which you can add raw or cooked meat to.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> *Ingredients:*
> 
> Free-range chicken, organic flaxseed, potatoes, celery, sweet potatoes, apples, alfalfa, organic kelp, honey, zucchini, green beans, cabbage, bananas, papayas, basil, garlic, rosemary, tricalcium phosphate, choline chloride, zinc amino acid chelate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, potassium iodide, potassium chloride, iron amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate.
> 
> ...


Do you add a protein directly in the food?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Do you add a protein directly in the food?



The only one you add a protein to is Preference. The rest have dehydrated raw meat and it is a complete food.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Royal Canin Dental forumla,it's available only through a vet by perscription. It's a much better grade than the pet store quality. My dogs love it and it's helped w/ the tarter and their coats have more shine since it does have less grain fillers than the pet store grade. The two adoptees I took in had serious digestive issues before and once I got them on the Royal Canin Dental ,no more skoots or soft sticky stools,nasty smelling stools.
They do munch it down quick too,they love it.
I don't know what to recommend,may it depends on the dog or the region the food is made in,but my dogs are healthy,good lab work and I rarely have to do much to clean their teeth. A little brush once a week and check for tarter.

I buy the large kibble so they have to really work to crunch it and it cleans the teeth better. They have no problems crunching the large kibble,even Rylee who is 3.5 pounds and has about 5 teeth left...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just ordered the Honest Kitchen samples. If Bailey won't eat it then maybe Sophia will. I am willing to put them on two different foods if need be. Sophia's hypoglycemia is my #1 concern at this time. Bailey is healthy as a horse with the exception of environmental allergies every now and then.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just information on RC: I don't have much choice here in Greece so wrote to the UK distributor---after about a million emails and 2 months I finally got the skinny---for the EC countries they buy raw products & by-products from China! They insist they have high quality controls now but I am not taking that chance! I am not sure about the US but it would be good to do some detective work----ask about products AND by-products---don't be put off by shallow answers either. It doesn't say ANYWHERE on the packaging that anything comes from China---just that it is an EC product. I think in the US you could just pick up the phone & call & ask that it be verified in writing you an email if they say "no". 

I know you have found a good product but this information is for others who are considering RC. I am still looking for something in Greece. Exclusion is a possibility (no products from China) but Kitzel turns up his nose at it! He still prefers the kibble small bite from Eukeneuba that the breeder started him on---go figure! I am mostly home-cooking for him at the moment but do leave kibble out in the event he is still hungry.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally don't care for Royal Canin since it was bought out by Waltham..I believe Waltham was involved in a recall before it bought out RC, so I've not trusted it since then at all.. That being said, I have one dog that I have to feed it to.. It's one of the prescription mixes for bladder stones.. My dog has two types of stones and one food makes the other type stone grow and in the reverse for another type of food.. This is the only food that addresses both types of stones.. She has had no more stones developing in the last year since she started on Royal Canin.. I don't know what the long term results will be for her, but I just have to trust it for now..But just to use RC as a regular food..I would be cautious..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Jayne said:


> I personally don't care for Royal Canin since it was bought out by Waltham..I believe Waltham was involved in a recall before it bought out RC, so I've not trusted it since then at all.. That being said, I have one dog that I have to feed it to.. It's one of the prescription mixes for bladder stones.. My dog has two types of stones and one food makes the other type stone grow and in the reverse for another type of food.. This is the only food that addresses both types of stones.. She has had no more stones developing in the last year since she started on Royal Canin.. I don't know what the long term results will be for her, but I just have to trust it for now..But just to use RC as a regular food..I would be cautious..


 
I asked our vet about the recall when I read about it,he said it was the mass produced store brand and not the specialty perscription forumulas that were involved. The store brands had used chinese vegetable byproducts to save costs ,but now don't use them anymore.
The veteranary formulas weren't manufactured in the same plant or with the same ingredients.
I know once I bought some RC at Petco,my dogs wouldn't eat it,so it must be lesser quality,my dogs are really particular.


----------

